# Sweet Jody Fishing Trip - Anglers needed 09-04-14- $79.00



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Made a mistake in the title, this trip will occur on Friday, 09/05/2014, 9 am
*
*We have booked the Sweet Jody this Friday (tomorrow), 09/05/2014 out of Destin. 

The boat fishes 40, we have 20 booked to fish. 

We need some more anglers at a cost of $79.00 per head.

8:30 am be at the dock, depart at 9 am, 7 - 8 hour trip

The Sweet Jody is a 57 ft U.S.C.G. approved fiberglass fishing vessel out of Destin Harbor behind Fisherman's Wharf restaurant. 

http://sweetjodyfishing.com

Price: $79.00 per person
Included: Tip, Rods, Reels, Bait, and License
What You Need to Bring: Drinks and Lunch and Sunscreen for yourself

RSVP to Chairperson Greg Cartwright of Action Restoration 850-259-9471 or [email protected]*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Still Time To Sign Up!!! 

RSVP to Chairperson Greg Cartwright of Action Restoration 850-259-9471 or [email protected] 

or Jessica Ludvik 850-207-8521 

Check in time is 8:30
Boat leaves at 9:00

The Sweet Jody is a 57 ft U.S.C.G. approved fiberglass fishing vessel out of Destin Harbor behind Fisherman's Wharf restaurant. 

210 Highway 98 East, Destin, FL 32541 
http://sweetjodyfishing.com/ 
Price: $79.00 per person
Included: Tip, Rods, Reels, Bait, and License
What You Need to Bring: Drinks and Lunch for yourself
Fishing Spots Available
5 Riding Spots Available

RSVP to Chairperson Greg Cartwright of Action Restoration 850-259-9471 or [email protected]


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bump, sounds like a good price!


----------

